# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بین پرستاری و گفتاردرمانی و شنوایی شناسی موندم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!1

## li666

بین پرستاری و گفتاردرمانی و شنوایی شناسی موندم
و سختی دراسشون ؟
واقعا گفتار درمانی و شنوایی شناسی درامد چندانی ندارن ؟
و اینکه کدوم راحت تر وارد بازار کار میشه ؟
و با کدومشون سریعتر میشه از ایران خارج شد ؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> بین پرستاری و گفتاردرمانی و شنوایی شناسی موندم
> و سختی دراسشون ؟
> واقعا گفتار درمانی و شنوایی شناسی درامد چندانی ندارن ؟
> و اینکه کدوم راحت تر وارد بازار کار میشه ؟
> و با کدومشون سریعتر میشه از ایران خارج شد ؟


من خودم رتبم به شنوایی و گفتار میخوره اما اصلا نزدم
به نظرم پرستیژ و بازار کار پرستاری خیلی بهتره

----------


## telma_alen

گفتار             البته اگه حال حرف زدن با ادمارو داشته باشی
 دلیلش حال ندارم بگم :Yahoo (110): 

الان دیدم چون پسری  پرستاری برای مهاجرتم پرستاری  برای استخدامی هم پرستاری کلا پرستاری

----------


## telma_alen

> من خودم رتبم به شنوایی و گفتار میخوره اما اصلا نزدم
> به نظرم پرستیژ و بازار کار پرستاری خیلی بهتره


میگم بهارجون  تو میدونی با رتبه 870   5 درصد سهمیه چی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟یا معادل رتبش تو منطقه 2 چنده؟؟

----------


## li666

تو رو خدا یه لحظه انلاین باش 
چون خیلی اطلاعی ندارم و همینجوری میخوام انتخاب کنم و تا یه ساعت دیگه هم میخوام وارد کنم 
.
اینده کاری گفتار و شنوایی شناسی چطوره ؟
ارزش داره به پرستاری ترجیحشون بدی ؟

----------


## li666

منم رتبه م میخوره و نمیدونم چ غلطی کنم 
برای من پسر که ترجیح میدم روی پای خودم وایسم رشته های مطمینی هستن گفتار و شنوایی ؟

----------


## telma_alen

> تو رو خدا یه لحظه انلاین باش 
> چون خیلی اطلاعی ندارم و همینجوری میخوام انتخاب کنم و تا یه ساعت دیگه هم میخوام وارد کنم 
> .
> اینده کاری گفتار و شنوایی شناسی چطوره ؟
> ارزش داره به پرستاری ترجیحشون بدی ؟


بزن پرستاری تو پسری 
من فک کردم دختری

----------


## telma_alen

پرستاری برای مردا بهتره گرچه سخت تره اونم خیلی ولی توپسری و قرار نیست اشپزی کنی یا بچه تو نگه داری  و اینکه از لحاظ مهاجرت همه جا نیازت دارن مخصوصا تو کرونا  تو همین ایرانم استخدام یا حداقل کار ازاد تو کلینیکی چیزی گیرت میاد
ادامه تحصیلشم بهتر از اوناست

----------


## telma_alen

> منم رتبه م میخوره و نمیدونم چ غلطی کنم 
> برای من پسر که ترجیح میدم روی پای خودم وایسم رشته های مطمینی هستن گفتار و شنوایی ؟


 بازار کار پرستاری بهتره
بعد بزن گفتار 
نهایتا شنوایی 
ببین اگه رتبت میخوره بزن بینایی سنجی

----------


## li666

اخه اینم هست که میخوام تقریبا مستقل باشم

----------


## telma_alen

> اخه اینم هست که میخوام تقریبا مستقل باشم


دکتری پرستاری نهایتا مترون میشی
ولی کارت سنگینه
برای گفتار باید زرنگ باشی و تو شهری باشی که کمتر گفتار درمانی داره و توانایی مالی زدن کلینیک داشته باشی
درباره ادامه تحصیل و اینکه تا چه مقطعی تو ایران دارن یه سرچ بزن چون من یادم نمیاد تا دکترا ایران داشت یا نه!!!
خب حالا سوال اینه دلت چی میگه؟؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> میگم بهارجون  تو میدونی با رتبه 870   5 درصد سهمیه چی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟یا معادل رتبش تو منطقه 2 چنده؟؟


نه والا، ولی فکر کنم پزشکی قبولی بده

----------


## telma_alen

> نه والا، ولی فکر کنم پزشکی قبولی بده


با اینکه بین 5 درصد خیلی بد شده ولی منم میگم به احتمال قوی شهرستان بیاره شایدم ازاد نمیدونم والا
رتبه معادل منطقه دوش فک کنم بین همین 2 تا 4 هزار باشه
مردم از فضولی :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Bahar1377

من میگم اول پرستاری، بعد شنوایی سنجی
البته هر دوتاشو تا دکتری بری خیلی به جاهای خوبی میرسی
الان جوونا هم گوشاشون سنگین شده از بس هدفون تو گوششونه....
بنابراین بازارکار شنوایی روز به روز بهتر میشه
.من بودم گفتار نمیزدم چون اونقدر اعصاب ندارم. به نظرم خیییلی سخته. ولی خوب کار ارزشمندیه

----------


## li666

نمیخوام  تا دکتری پرستاری بخونم
اینطور که میگین گفتار بهتر از شنوایی هستش 
دلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/!!

----------


## Bahar1377

> با اینکه بین 5 درصد خیلی بد شده ولی منم میگم به احتمال قوی شهرستان بیاره شایدم ازاد نمیدونم والا
> رتبه معادل منطقه دوش فک کنم بین همین 2 تا 4 هزار باشه
> مردم از فضولی


فامیلتونه؟؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## meghdad

سلام 
وقت کردم لینک وویس معرفیشونو میزارم

----------


## li666

ده بیست سی چهل کردم و اینجوری زدم 
پرستاری
شنوایی
گفتار 
.
همینقدر ****

----------


## sinnna

*
پرستاری شک نکن.*

----------


## Bahar1377

> ده بیست سی چهل کردم و اینجوری زدم 
> پرستاری
> شنوایی
> گفتار 
> .
> همینقدر ****


آفرین، منم بودم به همین ترتیب میزدم

----------


## telma_alen

> ده بیست سی چهل کردم و اینجوری زدم 
> پرستاری
> شنوایی
> گفتار 
> .
> همینقدر ****


با اولین انتخابت موافقم 
امیدوارم در انتخاب  گزینه های بعدی شانست خوب باشه
گرچه همون پرستاری رو رفتییییییییییییییییییییی! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## prince

> بین پرستاری و گفتاردرمانی و شنوایی شناسی موندم
> و سختی دراسشون ؟
> واقعا گفتار درمانی و شنوایی شناسی درامد چندانی ندارن ؟
> و اینکه کدوم راحت تر وارد بازار کار میشه ؟
> و با کدومشون سریعتر میشه از ایران خارج شد ؟


اگه فاكتور علاقه خاص رو در نظر نگيري هميشه اينطوريه بعد سه رشته كه جديدا چهار رشته شده و فيزيو هم بهش اضافه شده .بينايي سنجي و پرستاری قرار دارن و بعدش بقيه رشته ها مطرح ميشه .براي مهاجرتم پرستاری ديگه نماد و سمبل شده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## meysam98

این نکته رو فراموش نکن
که گفتار درمان و شنوایی سنج میتونن مطب بزنن و مستقل باشن.
اما پرستاری یه کادر معمولا بیمارستانیه

----------


## samanrez

انتخاب رشته که گذشت ولی من خودم شنوایی شناسی رو بالاتر از رادیولوژی و چند تا پرستاری که انتخاب کردم گذاشتم نه رادیو نه پرستاری نمی تونی مستقل باشی و ظرفیت پذیرش زیاده و شنوا خیلی کمتره و دیرتر بازارش اشباع میشه شنوایی نهایتن تا 4600 منطقه 1 قبول میشی ولی پرستاری بهشتی روزانه با 6000 هم قبولی

----------


## Shiloh

> بین پرستاری و گفتاردرمانی و شنوایی شناسی موندم
> و سختی دراسشون ؟
> واقعا گفتار درمانی و شنوایی شناسی درامد چندانی ندارن ؟
> و اینکه کدوم راحت تر وارد بازار کار میشه ؟
> و با کدومشون سریعتر میشه از ایران خارج شد ؟


ببین کلا پرستاری رو اگه کاری به درآمدش و اینا نداشته باشیم،کلا شغل سختیه نه واقعا سخت نیست خیلی سخته و تا وقتی که چنتا کشیک نداشته باشید هم به اون درآمد دلخواه نخواهید رسید.
شغل شنوایی و گفتار هم ببینید دو دسته هستن یه سریا تو مطبا کار میکنن و یه سریا خودشون مطب میزنن و جا میوفتن و به درآمد خوبی میرسن.
به طور کلی اگه آدم زرنگ (زرنگ فیزیکی)و پویایی هستی پرستاری 
اگه که نه شنوایی و گفتار

----------


## lix_Max

منم بین همه اینا گیر کردم ولی زدم دامپزشکی اصن|:

----------

